# Rahmengewicht ZR Team 7.0 2009



## RSkai (13. Februar 2011)

Servus Radon-Fahrer,

ich fahre ein Team 7.0 aus 2009 (Modell ohne Canti-Sockel) in 20 Zoll und mich würde mal das Gewicht des Rahmens interessieren. Im 2010er Hardtail-Test vom MountainBike-Magazin war der Team-Rahmen mit über 2kg angegeben.

Hat zufällig mal einer von Euch seinen Rahmen gewogen? 

Besser oder schlechter fährt die Fuhre dann zwar auch nicht aber meine Neugierde wäre befriedigt.

Viele Grüße
kai


----------

